# You lazy bums!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I dunno about you but i can't even ride my bike 1/4 of the length the kid ran at only 4yrs old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Amazing Race!​


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Wowzerz


but I could take him.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Been there, done that. :roll: 

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

And if you believe that I have a Ocean front property here in Illinois I can sell you.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL Fish_doc.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

easyer as a kid cause once u a kid u tend to block out more of the i cant do this and take in more of a racing game matter.


----------

